# Most Memorable Roofs



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

I thought this could be a cool thread. Roofers. What’s the most memorable job of your careers?. After so many the jobs start to blend and you don’t remember where you were or when you were there. But everybody in the trade has a roof or two they will never forget. Post some pictures of those jobs and explain why you won’t forget the process🔨🙂.

Personally there’s a Handful of jobs I won’t forget but this would be my most memorable job and most fulfilling.

700 bundles , 24/12 pitch church I did with a crew of 5 over 2 months. Such a rad experience.


----------



## Jake Step (12 mo ago)

Wow! Thats a work of art! Great view of the lake as well. What were your biggest challenges. I am thinking of starting a roofing company up sometime soon. Any tips on selling this kind of work? If only everyone knew what challenges this project took. Nice Work!


----------

